# Outbackers.com Decals



## Mary (Sep 21, 2009)

Going to order a set of decals. Just where do you put them?


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi Mary,

I put mine on the back window of the bed slide out and the back window of my truck.

Glen & Lee


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

I actually only have 1 on the back...saving the other for the new Outback!!























Hey a girl can dream, can't she?!?


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

One on the back, one on the side. People didn't even know it was added after since it looks like it came with the trailer.


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

We had a set on the front and back - that way it didn't matter which end you were looking at, everyone knew who we were! Of course, now we have to order more for the new trailer!

Ali


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Front, back and Awning side front compartment door. (i screwed one of the pair up, so i ordered another pair and then had three) I also use the license plate holder on the rear.

I would go Front and Awning side front compartment door and a license plate frame for the back


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I have one on the rear, centered and about a foot below the "Outback" logo.

The other is on the right front of the nose, just above the bend back to the top.

Wherever you want to put them will be just fine!









Mike


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Where can i order the Outbackers.com Stickers??


----------



## Mary (Sep 21, 2009)

danny285 said:


> Where can i order the Outbackers.com Stickers??


 http://abcdecals.com/main/outbackers.html

Mary


----------



## Mary (Sep 21, 2009)

clarkely said:


> Front, back and Awning side front compartment door. (i screwed one of the pair up, so i ordered another pair and then had three) I also use the license plate holder on the rear.
> 
> I would go Front and Awning side front compartment door and a license plate frame for the back


Are the license plate frames still available? If so, where can they be ordered from?
Mary


----------



## Irishcampers (Jun 27, 2008)

We finally ordered our decals. There are no instructions. I presume that you peel the backing off and stick to the trailer.

Any installation tips?

Thanks.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

The only tip I can provide is to thoroughly clean the area where you want to apply them. If you do that, they'll last for years!


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Now with picture goodness after putting them on during Father's Day weekend '08!


----------

